# Addl Receiver Access Fee



## MSG (Dec 15, 2004)

Here is a story.
At March 07 I upgraded my 811 receiver with VIP622.
Yesterday I got my new bill. Here is a part of it:

Addl Receiver Access Fee……….……..6.00
DISH Network DVR Service Fee………5.98
DishHD Bronze…………………… …49.99
CT Gross Tax………………….……….2.65
Lease Equipment Upgrade……………..299.99
DISH Network HD Receiver………….0.00
Equipment Install…………………… 99.95
Promo Prof. Install…………………..0.00
Installation…………………………..0.00
DISHPro Dual LNBF……………….79.00
State/Local Tax………………………33.79

It took me over 2 hours of conversations last night with (3) CSR’s explained them that 299.99 should include all installations and equipment. What I couldn’t get is why they charging me Addl Receiver Access Fee 6.00. The explanations were different every time I asked, but they won't take it away.
I have only one receiver in the house and it is connected to the phone line. When I called for upgrade CSR stated that I should pay 49.99 for the Bronze and 5.98 DVR Fee. 
Did anybody know if they suppost to charge this?


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Have you done a test to see that your phone line works properly with the 622? It looks suspicious to me that this might be the culprit.

When you called, did you get the call center in India? They are rather useless. I try to avoid them by going through tech support.

Take a look at this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=547231#post547231

It appears that the no phone line connected fee is $6 for the 622, but it is ambiguous enough that I am not 100% sure.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

It doesn't seem ambiguous that the "phone line fee" is $5. What is ambiguous is that DISH uses Addl Outlet Fee for multiple purposes. I THINK the one mentioned on the bill with (HD) $6 is actually a rental fee, not the "phone line outlet".
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/getDish/disclaimers/dishPVRplans/index.shtml
Additional Outlet Programming Access Fee: A $5.00 per month additional outlet programming access fee will be charged to your account for each dual tuner receiver (models 322, 522, 625, and ViP622 DVR) activated. This fee will be waived on a monthly basis for each such receiver that DISH Network confirms has been continuously connected to your same land-based phone line. ​That is the new sub agreement, not a DIU agreement but is specific to a 622. The existing sub DIU agreement only changes wording a little:
Additional Outlet Programming Access Fee: A non-refundable $5.00 per month additional outlet programming access fee will be charged to your
account for each dual tuner receiver (models 522, 625, and ViP622). This fee will be waived on a monthly basis for each such receiver that DISH
Network confirms has been continuously connected to your same land-based phone line.​It would SEEM that MSG is in the same situation as users liferules and BoisePaul where they replaced their last receiver on the account with a DIU receiver and are being billed $6/month for the 622 eventhough it is their ONLY receiver. MSG would likely actually be paying $1/month less if he had kept the 811. Hopefully, liferules or BoisePaul (or anybody else) will have something to report on getting the $6/month removed.

MSG - was the 811 owned or leased? If leased, do you know that DISH has received it back yet? If owned, did you get a hard copy of the DIU lease agreement? It is titled: Eighteen Month Term Agreement Period - Existing Customer


----------



## MSG (Dec 15, 2004)

The 811 was owned. I know that DISH has been received it back as per my conversation with CSR yesterday. I didn’t get a hard copy of the DIU lease agreement. 
I was asking CSR to show me any written documents online stated that eather way I have or have not to pay $6.00 fee. I didn’t get anything. This is what I am looking for now. 
My 811 was never connected to the phone line and I have never been charged for that before (single tuner). With VIP622 (dual tuner) activation I pulled phone line to the spot, so receiver now is connected to the line.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

I think you are on the right track with your explanation CABill, at least a better thought than what I had. The only question I have about it is that if it is a lease fee, why call it, "Addl Receiver Access Fee"? I just don't understand that one... I have heard about the Dishin' it up charging this for the initial receiver though. Dish claims they only raised their rates 4%, but with all of these extra fees they charge, they are getting a lot more out of us customers.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

It seems that when dish adds a leased receiver to an existing account the first bill after adding it shows as an additional receiver fee but by the next bill it should be corrected and show as a lease fee.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

MSG said:


> The 811 was owned. I know that DISH has been received it back as per my conversation with CSR yesterday. I didn't get a hard copy of the DIU lease agreement.


A guy requested a copy of the DIU agreement BEFORE ordering and posted it. I can't guarantee it is what you have "agreed to", but suspect it is.
http://members.iphouse.com/bert/dishnitup18.pdf
The part you may not like is:

Equipment Rental Fee: A non-refundable equipment rental fee of $6.00 per month (in the case of a model ViP211 or ViP622 receiver) or $5.00 per month (in all other cases) will be charged to your account for each Receiver added to your account (or exchanged for a Receiver you owned) under this promotion; ​Taken literally, that says you will pay $6/month for the receiver. Your 811 was the 1st receiver on your account and shouldn't have had any Addl Rec Fee previously so it wouldn't have been any more to keep both on the account. I'm sort of surprised you returned an 811 for $25. Just as an OTA tuner, it would probably be worth more than that to somebody here.

If you read the 1st post in http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=52829, it indicates that DISH intends for the 1st receiver to be included. That may not carry a lot of weight with CSRs. I'd suggest a PM to BoisePaul or liferules to request they add anything they may have found out. IIRC, they were DHA subscribers who returned their last leased receiver and got dinged $6/month. Maybe on your next CSR attempt, ask how much you would be paying each month if you had NOT removed the 811 from the account. If it is the same total, maybe that would get something moving. I've also seen what n0qcu mentioned - different things on both "Recent Activity" and the 1st bill. But changing Addl Rec $6 to Leased Rec $6 wouldn't help you any.

I checked the above URL and it doesn't seem to work now. I attached dishnitup18.pdf that I downloaded from that URL. The way I read it, it doesn't say what you would want it to but it MIGHT be the terms you "agreed to". If you didn't get a copy, that is pretty lame. Bert got his copy by sending Email to [email protected] and that may be what you need to do as well.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

jsanders said:


> The only question I have about it is that if it is a lease fee, why call it, "Addl Receiver Access Fee"? I just don't understand that one... I have heard about the Dishin' it up charging this for the initial receiver though. Dish claims they only raised their rates 4%, but with all of these extra fees they charge, they are getting a lot more out of us customers.


My DVR fee went up over 20%. I sub to AT60 and it went up 11% by itself. I avoided that by prepaying for an annual. Maybe they called me a 0% increase to bring the average down to 4%! In truth, they did total bill and my extra receiver fee was only a penny and no increase for networks & locals so the overall comes down some. It sure doesn't seem anything like 4% to ME!

Just speculation on my part, but I think they increased the owned $4.99 Addl Rec to $5 to make it the same as what leased receivers always paid. Then both types could appear on a bill with the same name and title?? I think a lot of bills still show Leased Receiver $5 (or $6), but several have been the Addl Rec Access Fee as well.

The Residential Agreement isn't at all current, but http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/aboutus/RCA/index.shtml says 

Additional Outlet Programming Access Fee (monthly, per each tuner after first): $4.99​That's VERY different from the DHA's dual output phone line fee they call
Additional Outlet Programming Access Fee

The (HD) $6 thing on the bill has Outlet in it, but the bill line item for "mirror fee" is 
Addl Receiver Acccess Fee
at least on mine - all owned, not lease, no MPEG4.

I'm not sure what to make of it all, other than DISH isn't very clear on things, hasn't changed the Residential Agreement, and doesn't provide the DISH'n It Up agreement on the website.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

FYI, I have opted to email Dish as sometimes I get better service and more intelligent responses, thus I have not yet heard back from them. 

Upon further review of CABill's PDF, it actually lists 4 fees one can accrue with the DIU plan:
1. $6 Equipment rental fee (for 622 and 211) or $5 for all others.
2. $5.98 Dish DVR fee (non-refundable)
3. $5 Outlet Programming Access Fee (refundable if Dish can confirm you are using the same land-based phone line)
4. $6 HD Enabling fee (*refundable if you subscribe to one of the HD packages)

So, in retrospect, perhaps Dish is going to charge all of us fees for #1 and #2... The Dish Home Advantage Plan, linked above, lists #1 as provided by the plan, but I'm not sure DHA is the same as DIU. Certainly, the PDF of the DIU plan lists no mention of paying for equipment rental fees...so it seems we may all be screwed into another $6 per month fee we weren't aware of...


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

liferules said:


> So, in retrospect, perhaps Dish is going to charge all of us fees for #1 and #2... The Dish Home Advantage Plan, linked above, lists #1 as provided by the plan, but I'm not sure DHA is the same as DIU. Certainly, the PDF of the DIU plan lists no mention of paying for equipment rental fees...so it seems we may all be screwed into another $6 per month fee we weren't aware of...


The DHA agreement applies to someone that initially signed up as a lease subscriber. That agreement isn't replaced by the DIU agreement and the DIU even mentions it doesn't replace existing agreements. There are lots of people that did get a 211 or 622 under DIU and continue to get a free receiver included with their basic plan. DISH is even pretty nice in that they treat the 622 as if it were the free one and the Addl Rec (or Lease Fee) is only for the receivers that are still on the account that weren't returned. It seems to take a different turn if you return your LAST DHA receiver. MSG returned his last OWNED receiver but I don't know if the same thing applies both times.

That pdf does mention paying equipment rental fees. It has a bold Equipment Rental Fee. Did you mean it has no mention of "1st one free"?


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

When I first took advantage of the 211 upgrade.. after bein on hiatus with Dish for a couple years, there was an Addl. Receiver charge on my first bill even though my 6000 hadnt been activated for a long time and I had no intention of returning it for the $25.

I called them and got them to remove it. It first showed up as an +11.41 charge (pro-rated for almost 2 months) then after I called, a -11.41 line was added the next day.

But then a few days later I decided I wanted a 622 anyway instead of a 211 so I swapped them out. I notice now on my first bill with the new reciever the AddL. Receiver fee of 6.00 has showed up again.

They should have had my 211 in return by that time, but maybe it hadnt been processed yet. Either that or the Addl. Reciever fee really is a "Lease fee" and he shouldnt have cancelled it off my 211 to begin with.

I'll call them again one of these days.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

CABill said:


> That pdf does mention paying equipment rental fees. It has a bold Equipment Rental Fee. Did you mean it has no mention of "1st one free"?


Yes, I meant that it doesn't mention the 1st receiver being exempt from the fee (unlike the DHA fine print, which specifically states the 1st receiver is exempt from the fee).


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

But the GOOD news for a DHA subscriber is that what the DIU agreement says is that you pay $6 if you ADD a ViP receiver or if you replace an OWNED receiver. If you EXCHANGED a leased receiver, does the DIU Equip Rental Fee section apply to you, or do the terms of the original DHA agreement apply to that 622 that replaced an leased receiver? Rhetorical, I don't know the answer.

"for each Receiver added to your account (or exchanged for a Receiver you owned)"


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Well I guess we'll find out soon enough thru me or others who get their 1st month's bills...


----------



## MSG (Dec 15, 2004)

This is not a Dish'n up Promo. This is Dish Network Digital Home Advantage Promotion Agreement.

Here is a Quote from Dish Network Digital Home Advantage Promotion Agreement:

"Eligibility. Services and equipment must be ordered, installed, and activated between and including February 1, 2006 and April 30, 2006. This offer is limited to: (i) new, first-time residential DISH Network subscribers and (ii) former residential DISH Network subscribers who: (a) previously maintained for no less than six consecutive months an active DISH Network account in good standing status as determined in DISH Network's sole discretion&#8230;."

"Monthly Fees and Payments. You agree to make a monthly payment by the payment due date for the programming you select and for the following fees as applicable depending on the equipment you select: Equipment Rental Fee: An equipment rental fee of $6.00 per month (in the case of a model 411, ViP211 or ViP622 DVR receiver) or $5.00 per month (in all other cases) for the first receiver activated *is included in the promotional base programming package *price. An additional equipment rental fee of $6.00 per month (in the case of a model 411, ViP211 or ViP622 DVR receiver) or $5.00 per month (in all other cases) will be charged to your account for each receiver activated beyond the first (for the purpose of determining the amount of this fee, model 411, ViP211, and ViP622 DVR receivers shall be deemed to be activated prior to all other receivers); DISH Network DVR Service Fee: A $5.98 per month DISH Network DVR service fee will be charged to your account for each model 510, 522, 625, or ViP622 DVR receiver activated. This fee will be waived if you subscribe to America's "Everything" Pak, Latino "Everything" Pak, DishHD Platinum, or DishLATINO HD Platinum; Additional Outlet Programming Access Fee: A $5.00 per month additional outlet programming access fee will be charged to your account for each dual tuner receiver (models 322, 522, 625, and ViP622 DVR) activated. This fee will be waived on a monthly basis for each such receiver that DISH Network confirms has been continuously connected to your same land-based phone line. DISH Network's confirmation process shall be the sole method utilized to determine if your additional outlet programming access fee(s) will be waived; HD Enabling Fee: A $6.00 per month HD enabling fee will charged to your account if any model 411, ViP211 or ViP622 DVR receiver is activated and enabled with the capacity to receive high definition programming (including without limitation via an off-air antenna). This fee will be waived on a monthly basis if you subscribe to DishHD Bronze, DishHD Silver, DishHD Gold, DishHD Platinum, DishLATINO HD Bronze, DishLATINO HD Silver, DishLATINO HD Gold, or DishLATINO HD Platinum, or if the capacity of all such receivers to receive high definition programming has been disabled by DISH Network at your request. You may call us at 1-888-284-7116 to request that we disable the high definition functionality on your receiver(s)&#8230;"

Follow this, I shouldn't be charged $6.00 fee by having only one receiver in the house.
I am going to call them today. I will let you know what happened.

Here is a source:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/getDish/disclaimers/dishPVRplans/index.shtml


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

The DISH'n It Up promo is how an existing (active) customer can upgrade a receiver. The DHA would get you a 622 as a new 1st time subscriber or someone that has been gone from DISH for 6 months (on "good parting terms"). If you were the latter, the 622 might have been done under DIU by mistake. If you were currently subscribing to DISH when you upgraded, the upgrade receiver doesn't fall under the terms of the DHA agreement. The DIU promo has provision for a $25 credit for turning in an owned receiver. The DHA agreement doesn't have any $25 rebate for owned receivers. If you were getting $25, it wasn't under the DHA agreement.


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

If you read the 18 month commitment (DIU) contract you signed for the Vip622, you will see that you have agreed to pay a $6 lease fee per month.

I was mildly upset about the fee. However in my case, I have kept my 510 DVR which I own. The $6 charge replaces the $5 Additional Receiver Access Fee. It is unfortunate they call it an Additional Receiver Access Fee.

I dropped my movie packages to offset that fee as well as the other fee increases.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah, I think it call comes down to whether Dish will hold us to the DIU plan or allow the DHA plan to take priority. If they truly charge us the $6 fee, I'll personally be upset and feel duped because it wasn't specifically explained to me, and is different from my previous plan. 

One would reasonably expect them to notify us if going to a new receiver would also add another monthly fee on top of the receiver $299 rental... Basically what they are doing then is increasing the HD package rate by $6 without really telling people.

:scratch:


----------



## MSG (Dec 15, 2004)

When I called for upgrade, CSR didn't mention rental fee at all. I was told $49.99+$5.98. The main reason for me to return 811 was to elliminate additional monthly charge. Looks like they are charging it anyway.


----------



## pastabatman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just ditched 4 receivers, and got a new 622 & 625. Long term customer, owned previous equipment, got new stuff under DIU. Here's my statement for the coming billing cycle:

New Monthly Charge(s) 04/13 to 05/12
DISHHD PLATINUM W/ LOCALS 104.99
ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE 6.0
DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICEFEE 0.0
DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICEFEE 0.0
LEASED RECEIVER FEE 5.0
CBS HIGH DEFINITION WEST 0.0

Does that sound right?

Thanks,
Pasta


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

MSG said:


> Here is a story.
> At March 07 I upgraded my 811 receiver with VIP622.
> Yesterday I got my new bill. Here is a part of it:
> 
> ...


I'm in CT as well. This month's bill shows:
ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE 6.0
DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICEFEE 5.98
DISHHD GOLD W/ LOCALS 74.99
Account Charges $ 86.97
Total $ 89.6

I have only the 622 in my house. My old 5000 is disconnected, but still in my possession. It appears that this $6 is a lease fee mislabeled. I can't use my 5000 receiver, so why would they charge me a addl rec fee?


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

They should remove the 99.95 and the 79.00 charges. On the Tech Forum they stated that the $299 includes installation and all switches and dishes required.

Rick R


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

pastabatman said:


> I just ditched 4 receivers, and got a new 622 & 625. Long term customer, owned previous equipment, got new stuff under DIU. Here's my statement for the coming billing cycle:
> 
> New Monthly Charge(s) 04/13 to 05/12
> DISHHD PLATINUM W/ LOCALS 104.99
> ...


I'm unclear how you got two DISH'n It Up receivers. Whenever I check Upgrades online, it always says one per year. But that's probably now what you meant by "sound right". It does sort of clear up that they are using
ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE 6.0
for a leased ViP receiver and still use 
LEASED RECEIVER FEE 5.0
for non-ViP leased receivers. People that got a 625 (or 522) under DIU last summer and had it as their ONLY receiver have had to pay the $5/month lease for a LONG time before the ViP receivers became available under DIU. If you read the terms of the DIU agreement, it does "sound right" that they would be charging you both a $5 and a $6 monthly fee in your situation. If you had kept one of your original owned receivers, you would likely be paying the same amount now. Possibly even $1/month LESS. That "sounds wrong" - quite wrong. Not necessarily wrong in the sense that you could call and get one of the two waived. Worth a shot of course. Whether owned or leased, people getting a DIU receiver ADDED (or exchanged where you didn't give up your LAST owned/leased) seem to have managed to still get one receiver included with their basic package price. Often, the ViP receiver itself becomes the "1st one free". When you only have DIU receivers left on an account, it APPEARS all DIU receivers are dinged for a lease fee. The Upgrade details thread indicates it is DISH's intention that the "1st receiver included" would apply to DIU receivers. Maybe it didn't get conveyed to the billing programmers or the question DISH answered for the details thread didn't cover ALL situations.

It certainly appears you aren't alone!


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

The biggest suck about all this is that if you have ditched your landline and went all cell phone, you get jacked up $6/mo because your PVR can't "phone home". I stayed away from DirectTV for this very reason. Jeez, all I'm going to have is the 622 and that's it. I can understand that they want to nail people for "stacking", but someone please explain to me how you "stack" a 622?

*grumble* *mutter*

Michael


----------

